
Visual Studio Code 1.1 released - mswift42
https://code.visualstudio.com/Updates
======
cJ0th
This looks really good but there is one thing I find irritating: This
software, an IDE, comes with a privacy statement [0]:

Some excerpts:

\--

> We collect information about how you interact with our products and
> services. This includes information about how you use the products and
> services, such as the features you use, the web pages you visit, and the
> search terms you enter. It includes information about the device you use
> with the services, including IP address, device identifiers, regional and
> language settings, and information about the network, operating system,
> browser or other software you use to connect to the services. And it also
> includes information about the performance of the product or service and any
> errors or problems you experience with them. In order to create a richer
> picture of your product usage, we will correlate usage data across other
> Microsoft services, like Visual Studio Team Services.

> We may share or disclose personal data with Microsoft-controlled
> subsidiaries and affiliates. We also share data with vendors or agents
> working on our behalf. For example, companies we've hired to provide
> customer service support or assist in protecting and securing our systems
> and services may need access to personal data in order to provide those
> functions.

> Finally, we will access, disclose and preserve personal data, including your
> private content when we have a good faith belief that doing so is necessary
> to:

comply with applicable law or respond to valid legal process from competent
authorities, including from law enforcement or other government agencies;

\--

From a cultural point of view you wouldn't necessarily expect that from a
piece of software that says "Free" and "Open Source" on its landing page. [1]

[0] [https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/dn948229](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/dn948229) [1]
[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

~~~
EricHammond3
Welcome in the 21th century. It's nothing new, isn't it? Also, Microsoft is
quite late on the train. What do you think Google, Facebook, Twitter, Github
... make their money with their so called free services?

I don't favor this kind of business model, it's just so common. Nobody ever
seems to complain about Google's and Apple's policies but if Microsoft does
similiar: Outrage!

~~~
zxcvcxz
People definitely complain about google and Apple. I personally see google
(and twitter and Microsoft) as branches of the NSA. Apple isn't quite as bad
but it's not good either.

But also MS deserves more outrage than the others because they have a monopoly
on the desktop.

~~~
wmccullough
I don't think Microsoft deserves more for being more successful in the desktop
game. If anything, they would deserve more because they have a larger social
responsibility because of their success. How do you take many of these
companies recent publicity surrounding wanting to better protect users (see:
Apple vs. FBI or Microsoft building their own data centers to protect against
NSA compromised data centers). Do you feel this is for show?

------
CSDude
Tabs please, I love it but no tabs are killing me. It is nice to see it is
getting attention and we will hopefully see it in 1.2.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I'm usually in VS, where tabs are dominant, but I've used just about every
editor under the sun and I've started to realize tabs are a pretty horrible
UI. The first time I was forced to think outside the tab was with XCode (it
has them but they don't behave anywhere near the same). I despised it at first
but eventually started preferring the "assistant editor" window and using tabs
to separate areas of concern. I've used Vim a lot too and I used to keep
trying to make it do the tab per file thing until I saw what XCode was going
for and started using it more like that and have been much happier with it. In
VS Code I think the working files list on the left is a far easier to read and
navigate that tabs could ever be and Ctrl+Tab still works as expected. I'm
hoping VS adopts some window layout ideas from VS Code and some other places
too.

~~~
bmurphy1976
A major change that disrupts a well honed workflow should have a significant
upside to be worth the investment. As far as I'm concerned, the working files
list does not provide enough of an upside to justify breaking my workflow,
which sure is one big downside.

The working files list is a perfectly reasonable solution to the problem for
those who want it. I see no reason why it should be removed. That said, by not
supporting an alternate tab-based workflow, VSCode is preventing a good chunk
of devs from adopting it as their daily driver.

------
Zyst
I have been using VS Code for a year or so and it really is worth checking it
out if you do JavaScript development. It has very nice IntelliSense, out of
the box linting, and the best git integration I've seen in any IDE, period.

It also is a lot faster than Atom, Atom is fairly fast in OS X, not so much in
Windows. VS Code is super snappy in any OS.

I have mostly use it for Angular and Node development, a downside is that it
feels very inferior to Atom and Sublime when it comes to React development. I
hope React support gets improved.

~~~
jsonninja
Agree Atom is slow. How would you compare with Sublime?

~~~
kungtotte
VSCode is roughly halfway between Atom and Sublime.

It's still Electron based, and there's no way around that.

~~~
peternicky
What does "halfway" even mean in that context???

~~~
cyphax
The way I read it is, if the one takes 10 seconds to start and the other takes
6 seconds to boot, halfway is some 8 seconds. Something like that. :)

------
Analemma_
This is a pretty serious changelist for a monthly release cadence. I was a big
fan of Sublime Text for a while but began looking elsewhere when we went such
a long time with no updates. Atom and VSC both seem to release much faster;
they're already very good and I can't wait to see where they are in a year or
two.

~~~
spriggan3
I love VSC but let's be frank, on a N2940 cpu with 4GB of RAM, there is no
debate as to what editor is faster and less memory hungry, Sublime Text is.

I just started with the whole asp.net core thing though and so far the
experience has been really great when working with C# and Typescript. Better
than with ST. So now it's VSC for .net dev on linux and emacs for the rest.

~~~
jsonninja
I like software updates with meaningful additions. Is there something wrong
with ST3? My only gripe these days is a good plugin for JSX support
(formatting, etc), otherwise, I love the bastard.

------
madspindel
VSC is a killer app for Javascript development. But for Python? Nope. What
happened to the promise of PTVS coming to VSC?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10589451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10589451)

~~~
smortaz
PTVS team lead here. it's coming, promise :) we're working on untangling all
the VS-ness out of PTVS so it can run in the VSC environment. overall team is
small & we've been busy doing RTVS, and Jupyter notebooks. hopefully later
this calendar year.

~~~
ryanmarsh
Did I just hear that Jupyter notebooks are coming to VSC?

------
ashwinaj
Does anyone know how to open multiple folders in the same editor window?
Either I'm stupid or the VSCode developers have completely overlooked this.

~~~
bazqux2
I'm pretty sure it's by design.

------
lee-woodridge
I've been loving VS Code for Angular 2 development. Does anyone know if
they're planning to support syntax highlighting and intellisense for inline
templates?

~~~
joeyramone
[https://github.com/angular/angular/issues/7482](https://github.com/angular/angular/issues/7482)

------
ralusek
I like it so far, but the syntax highlighting in JS leaves a lot to be
desired. Keys in object literals aren't colored, for instance. A feature of
sublime text does which is also nice is coloring properties on objects which
are functions.

It's a stupid gripe to have, but it makes it very hard to migrate, as my eyes
are just used to seeing more distinction.

------
ryanmarsh
I know Atom is the more popular Electron based editor and it seems to have
more plugins, however Code's JS debugging is really painless to set up and
use.

I'm sure someone else is going to point out a good Atom plugin but VS Code's
JS debugging "just works".

------
craigsmitham
I've started and stopped using VS Code multiple times. Each time so far I've
given up because of poor vim support - although it is improving. So I end up
going back to using VS with the excellent vsvim plugin. Hopefully VS Code can
get to parity soon.

~~~
WorldMaker
The 1.0 release just recently opened up better key binding support for
extensions, which is what the vim emulators need. Now that that is in place,
it should be more likely to see one of the vim extensions for VSCode take off,
hopefully.

------
jhwhite
Tabs in the next milestone! Finally!

I've used VS Code on a couple of projects and liked it except for the lack of
tabs.

I think I could move to this as my main editor once tabs is implemented.

------
IndianAstronaut
Any improvements in VSCode for Go?

